

Freenet: The forgotten cryptopunk paradise - ArneBab
http://draketo.de/english/freenet/forgotten-cryptopunk-paradise

======
iwwr
I would be interested in a short rundown on the current state of privacy
networks, including: tor, i2p, gnunet, freenet, anonet etc. Do
kad/emule/gnutella still exist?

~~~
ArneBab
I created a very, very short rundown on slides for a talk¹ and a slightly
longer one in a text with ideas about getting funding from groups who fight
for freedom of the press².

¹: Page 7 on [https://www.noname-
ev.de/w/File:FreenetSlides.pdf](https://www.noname-
ev.de/w/File:FreenetSlides.pdf) ²: [http://draketo.de/proj/freenet-
funding/#sec-9](http://draketo.de/proj/freenet-funding/#sec-9)

